# who shoots hoyt?



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

anyone own or have shot a xtec, vipertec, ultratec, or any of the other new bows they have. i am looking at getting a new bow, so any likes or dislikes would be great, thanks

mark


----------



## eherzy12 (Oct 13, 2004)

get the matthews


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

haha no thanks. imho matthews is all talk, compared to hoyt bowtech and martin

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

by the way, i shot a bowtech yesterday and holy crap and those things fast!!!! and they are so light its amazing. i am consdering one of them now too.

mark


----------



## eherzy12 (Oct 13, 2004)

eherzy12 said:


> get the matthews


Haha I was just looking through the back pages and I came across this. This is when I just started getting into bow hunting. Haha I was so young and Stupid. Here I sit myself shooting a new Hoyt Trykon XL. HAHA This makes me laugh too hard--Happy Hunting :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

hah, and i have went on to win national competitions with bowtech. funny how we learn and grow.

mark


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Bowtech and martin don't even come close to a mathews. I know there is some preference out there but I don't know why you would like to shoot a bowtech and feel that vibration through your forearm. They remind me of a PSE haha


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

If you are looking at Hoyt, you can save a bit and get the same quality by going with Reflex, which is made by Hoyt with Hoyt components.

I've been shooting Reflex bows since the mid 90's and have absolutely no complaints. I've killed a pile of big game with them, from Texas to ND. I've pretty much gotten out of serious 3D competition, but had no problem holding my own in 3D tournaments when I shot them, as well.

The Cam & 1/2 is very solid, fast setup. One thing I really like about Reflex bows is that draw length is easily user adjustable from 27-30 inches without pressing the bow or spending $100+ for a new cam (which unless you know what your doing, will have to be installed by a pro shop) as is required with a Matthews bow, for example. I really appreciate this as my draw length is 28.5".

I've been shooting archery since long before bows had cams, and IMO, there's very little difference between better bows made by the top companies such as PSE, Hoyt/Reflex, Bowtech/Diamond, Parker, Matthews, etc. They all have different handling characteristics, but the Laws Of Physics dictate the performance limits.

I don't care who makes it, you don't need to spend $600-$1000+ to get a quality bow that will kill game. Remember that few companies carry models over from one year to the next, so the big buck bow a guy buys this year will be obsolete next year.

I'm strongly considering adding a Reflex Buckskin to my archery arsenal...


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I agree 100% with NDTerminator, the bow you choose shouldn't be based on a name. To find the right bow you have to take into aspect what you plan on doing. If you plan on doing a bunch of tourneys compared to hunting and target shooting to prepare yourslef for hunting, then you are looking into two totally different bows. I personally would just go shoot as many bows as you can and make your choice that way. I have shot a Fred Bear G2 SL for a couple years now and I love it. I have show a Mathews, Parker, Hoyt all of em. Don't get me wrong I like the other bows just as well, but I felt the G2 fit me really well. Love the feel of it and its a very comfortable bow. Thats what it should all come down to, what your comfortable with. Just my two cents.


----------



## FLICKER (Aug 23, 2006)

I also baught a reflex this past spring and am very satisfied with the bow for the price. There are even some parts on the bow that say Hoyt on it, so its not just a gimmic that its made by hoyt.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I also shoot a reflex, I like it never had a problem with it.  If you took off the decals I don't think you could tell the difference between a reflew and a hoyt.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Are the reflex risers made of Aluminum or Magnizium? I know that the Magnizium risers did'nt stay tuned as well. Just a thought. The Hoyt bows are Aluminum, and the cheaper hoyt used to be Magnizium. I think they were call Magna-tec.

I shoot an Ultra-tec and could'nt be happier.
:beer:


----------



## KSUWaterfowler (Aug 13, 2006)

I too would recommend trying a few different bows. See what feels best for you. There are a lot of good bows on the market. 
I personally shoot a Hoyt Protec. I have been extremely happy with the speed and quietness of Hoyt. Mine has layed out everything from Whitetails here in KS, Hogs in TX. Bear in Canada, and Plains game in Africa. 
Everyone said in Africa that a lot of the animals were so quick that they had problems with them jumping the string on longer shots. I had no problems with that from my Hoyt!! :lol:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

guys i started this 2 years ago. i have three bows now. let it go...............

mark


----------



## KSUWaterfowler (Aug 13, 2006)

HA! We didn't notice the date. Too bad we didn't respond a couple of years ago. You probably wouldn't have had to buy three bows in two years.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

one for bowfishing, one for hunting, one for target.

mark


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow this topic is "top shelf" :roll:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

whats that mean?

mark


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

dogdigger said:


> whats that mean?
> 
> mark


I feel like I just rolled back the clock to junior high after reading these posts. My bike is faster than yours! Yeah but mine is better, it makes this cool engine sound! Yeah but mine looks cooler and won some trophies! Gee maybe if I can come up with some "bubble yum" and some "pop rocks" I could race you all with my "PK Ripper" and do some trixy's on the berms. :lol:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I have shot a lot of different bows and in my own opinion mathews is the best when it comes to the best looking, shooting, bow on the market. I got the Switchback and boy i tell you it is so quiet and fast even shooting a heavier arrow. Before you buy a Hoyt just shoot the Switchback or Switchback XT and you will see what i am talking about, later.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I will own a Mathews until I'm in the ground but some don't like them and some do, it's what fits and feels good to each shooter. I'm the same with my Bennelli, love it! but it just isn't for everyone. To me it's like Diet Coke vs Diet Pepsi, both get the job done but I'll pick one over the other just because.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

The Switchback is definately a good bow, but for the price there are pleanty of bows that are equal to the Switchback and you will have a whole pile of money left in your pocket when you walk out of the store.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

doubt it


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Dont doubt it bretts,i just put the SB and BT trubute through the test spent the whole afternoon.The BT won hands down.Dont get me wrong,the SB is a nice bow,but,the BT is a lot better,IMHO.Thats the one that went home with me.pan.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i wouldnt shoot a matthews for one because its at least 20 fps slower than a BT depending on which BT.

mark


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

For me,its not whats faster,it just how it feels in my hand,and,how i feel when i shoot.both bows are plenty fast,just not the same.pan.


----------

